# I noticed that in some forums (MA, FMA) I can't view all the threads?



## Cruentus (Feb 13, 2004)

Is this just a glitch thats being taken care of? :idunno:  :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 13, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> Is this just a glitch thats being taken care of? :idunno:  :ultracool



Never mind...I was just having navigation issues. I figured it out!  :ultracool


----------

